# Incoming Omega



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

My first issued military watch....a 6B/159 3676/59 with a 1940s Omega 30T2 movement....


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice what size is it?

I prefer Omegas over a Rolex any day.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What does the case back look like?

Later,

William


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

its about 36mm case - with crown wears bigger due to its thin edges... 17mm lug width...

the back is screw-down with

"A.M.

6B/159

3676/56"

on it

winding it it seems to slip the mainspring - and the power reserve isn't the full 43 hours it should be be so I suspect the mainspring slipping somehow due to hopefully the click spring a bit faulty either worn or the click spring itself....


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Mainspring replaced under warranty - says the movement is like new for a 60+ year old watch the movement is from 1940s


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

christ, how long does the warranty last on an omega


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> christ, how long does the warranty last on an omega


well warranty from the dealer I got it from not two months ago

Though cousins still have parts for these movements.... almost everything is still available!


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great :yes:


----------



## tasum (Aug 13, 2009)

beautiful and nice to see you giving it a new lease of life; great piece of history


----------



## 10to2 (Aug 1, 2016)

like the brown leather strap.

looks fantastic


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Great brand, great looking watch and a great choice of strap for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

That's lovely, really lovely.

When you say it's a 1940's movement, do you think it's the original movement to the watch?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's the right strap alright!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The 30T2 needs regular servicing as the centre wheel is not jewelled in the majority of cases, and the pinion wears and leans over slowing down the watch, only cure then is a new wheel. Have done a few of these

Just needs an oil every few years and it will stay perfect!!

Great looking watch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The combination of that watch and strap is an absolute peach. Lovely.


----------



## JHolmes (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

so cool


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking cool with brown leather strap


----------



## Melb (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello I hope you don't mind me joking this thread, we have just found a watch with similar case back markings but with the white day time face, my father in law passed away and it was in his possessions along with several other watches, how do I find out more about it?



Melb said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me joking this thread, we have just found a watch with similar case back markings but with the white day time face, my father in law passed away and it was in his possessions along with several other watches, how do I find out more about it?


----------

